# Travel Destinations > Africa >  4x4 driving in Namiba and Botswana

## Africa

Hi

We lived in South Africa 20 years ago for three years.  We are now taking our two adult children to South Africa in May for two weeks.  After they leave we want to take a trip to some places in Southern Africa we never got to 20 years ago. 


We will be in Pretoria when they leave and we are debating flying or driving to Windhoek.  We want to head north to Etosha, Caprivi Strip, Okavango and Chobe before heading back to Joburg to fly back.  We will have about two weeks for this.    

Has anyone done the above either way? How are roads and travel distances (ie how long between destinations)?  We plant to rent a 4x4 with camping equipment and have been to southern Namiba before as well as Vic Falls and Chobe.

----------

